# Timid Shelley (a bit long)



## ShelleySS (Oct 13, 2008)

There seems to be so much experience with rescuing dogs here i thought i might ask some questions.

We've just adopted a 4yo Springer Spaniel named Shelley.

She's a lovely dog with not a bad bone in her body. She was a show dog and we've been told be the previous owner that she got spooked while being shown and became very timid. Accordingly she didn't want her any more because she couldn't be shown.

We've had her for a week now and her timidness is remarkable. I've never seen anything like it. We had a BBQ last night and she went and hid in a bush in the back yard. What kind of dog doesn't like the smell of cooking meat? She cowers when you approach her from the front. She's fussy about eating and won't eat a lot of the time. She definately won't take any kind of treat.

She's quite good on a lead when being walked but shows no enthusiasm or excitment for a walk. Her previous owner had 7 dogs so didn't have time to walk them.

She doesn't have a problem with other dogs, but can't stand people. Even my wife and I have to coax her over for a pat and some love.

It's only been a week so i guess i'd like to know if there is an idea of how long it might take for her to come out of her shell (if ever) and if there is anything we can do to help her become less afraid of people and more enthusiastic.


----------



## poohlp (Jul 10, 2007)

It can take a while (by which we're talking weeks to months) for dogs from stray or abusive situations to warm up to their new family and even once they do, they sometimes may remain shy around strangers or events with lots of excitement like a bbq. You have to build up trust with the dog. A good way to do that is to start with some basic obedience classes. 

You might try posting this on the general dog forum or dog training forum thread instead....a lot of people don't come and post on the rescue thread, but are very active on those others.


----------

